# Kask Mojito spare helmet pads



## iateyoubutler (23 Jul 2019)

Anybody got any spares of these kicking around please? I`m happy to pay up to £10 for them, and whatever the postage costs.

Been looking online for replacements and there`s no way I`m paying upwards of £17 for them with postage of £5-6 on top! I`d rather stick with my own disgusting and thin examples....................

Many thanks


----------



## Threevok (23 Jul 2019)

A little over £10

http://www.lordgunbicycles.co.uk/kask-mojito-helmet-pads?option=13411&destination=GBR&currency=GBP&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIrpf1jqPL4wIVgbHtCh3lOAh8EAQYBCABEgLRD_D_BwE


----------



## iateyoubutler (23 Jul 2019)

Thanks. I nearly bought from them this morning until I saw that the postage was £9 I`m not paying it


----------



## Spiderweb (23 Jul 2019)

I put my Specialized ones in the washing machine at 30 degrees, plumps them up a bit too.


----------



## Threevok (23 Jul 2019)

iateyoubutler said:


> Thanks. I nearly bought from them this morning until I saw that the postage was £9 I`m not paying it





Sorry

Explains the cheap price then


----------

